# 33 GTR



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

As per the title I am in the market for a new 33. Missing my old one quite a bit. 

I have seen the trader ones for sale at the moment. I am interested in people who are thinking of selling theirs and maybe haven’t listed it yet.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

welcome back to the fold mate (nearly).


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Cheers Dave ***55357;***56397;***55356;***57339;


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

What spec you looking for?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

[redacted] said:


> What spec you looking for?


Anything really dude, what have you got?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

you sorted yet dude?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

davew said:


> you sorted yet dude?


Not yet, also looking at 32’s now


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

FeedTheInferno said:


> Not yet, also looking at 32’s now


what kind of example are you looking for mate?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

davew said:


> what kind of example are you looking for mate?


Basically anything rust free, mods aren’t important, paint contrition or body generally not important, it’s just rust or accident damage that is a no no. 

Basically a solid car that isn’t show ready


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

FeedTheInferno said:


> Basically anything rust free, mods aren’t important, paint contrition or body generally not important, it’s just rust or accident damage that is a no no.
> 
> Basically a solid car that isn’t show ready



maybe drop me a PM with some details i can work with?


----------

